# Random Distances Slingshot



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys!! During the week I normally shoot in my small apartment, because I don't have a backyard or an other place to shot and most of the time after work it is to late to take the catch box and to go find a place to shoot in relax. But during the week-end I like to improve my ability to try distances.

I put a target or I choose a target (a leaf down in a canyon, a pine cone high up in a tree......) and I try to shoot from everywhere, long distances, short, on my knees.....It is nice to have a good "eye" to understand how far you are from the target.

Here there is a small video with a few shots, just to show you.

The target is a simple airflow training ball, my caliper says 1.57inch of diameter.

Thanks to read and to watch!!

Take care and "Long live the Slingshot"

Volp


----------



## WoodlandChaplain (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice shooting, mate!

------- And he withdrew himself into the wilderness, and prayed.
- Lk 5:16 KJV


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Good shooting that is the best way to practice as far as I am concerned.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Did not get a chance to get out this weekend, but that is what i do, walk around, shooting at different ranges, different angles etc.... from limbs on trees, to old cans, to rocks in the field, it does not matter.

Very nice shooting, at a very small target ;- )

wll


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> Good shooting that is the best way to practice as far as I am concerned.


Thanks a lot Wingshooter!!

It is a very good practice indeed.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Volp  Looks like a great place to shoot


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

wll said:


> Did not get a chance to get out this weekend, but that is what i do, walk around, shooting at different ranges, different angles etc.... from limbs on trees, to old cans, to rocks in the field, it does not matter.
> 
> Very nice shooting, at a very small target ;- )
> 
> wll


We are in the same page!  the targets are everywhere!

Thanks Wll!

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Volp  Looks like a great place to shoot


Hi Can-Opener!

It is a nice place to shoot and the smell of the rain this weekend made everything better!

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Love to watch you shoot. Thank you for sharing, Volp.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting ... excellent practice. I am still impressed by how steady you manage to keep your frame hand.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

mr. green said:


> Love to watch you shoot. Thank you for sharing, Volp.


Thanks Mr.Green, I am happy that you liked it!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Great shooting ... excellent practice. I am still impressed by how steady you manage to keep your frame hand.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Hi Charles, I am always happy to hear a comment from you!!

I can say that I have a very stady hand  I can't say the same about my mind 

Take care

Volp


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Exercises like this will make you an all around great shooter. Mixing it up is the key, and you do it well and often.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Great shooting Volp!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That's awesome Volp!!! My story sounds very similar to yours. I too live in a very small apartment and do most of my shooting indoors. However, I have been doing just like you, going out to the woods near me and just shooting at random things. A buddy went with me last weekend and he was calling me yesterday to go again! It is miserably cold and wet where I am so we both agreed it would be just a muddy cold mess. But we also agreed to try and make it a weekly trip! Last time we went we tried out the new slingbow I made...then broke the only arrow I have...LOL!!! Shot all the steel we brought and ended up finishing the day shooting rocks. He and I had so much fun we both can't wait to do it again! And too add, yeah we were shooting at clumps in trees, small logs thrown out into a creek, cans we found along the way...all differnt sizes and distances. Probably the best day of shooting I have ever had.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

stinger said:


> Exercises like this will make you an all around great shooter. Mixing it up is the key, and you do it well and often.





E.G. said:


> Great shooting Volp!


Thanks a lot Guys!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Urban Fisher said:


> That's awesome Volp!!! My story sounds very similar to yours. I too live in a very small apartment and do most of my shooting indoors. However, I have been doing just like you, going out to the woods near me and just shooting at random things. A buddy went with me last weekend and he was calling me yesterday to go again! It is miserably cold and wet where I am so we both agreed it would be just a muddy cold mess. But we also agreed to try and make it a weekly trip! Last time we went we tried out the new slingbow I made...then broke the only arrow I have...LOL!!! Shot all the steel we brought and ended up finishing the day shooting rocks. He and I had so much fun we both can't wait to do it again! And too add, yeah we were shooting at clumps in trees, small logs thrown out into a creek, cans we found along the way...all differnt sizes and distances. Probably the best day of shooting I have ever had.


It sounds very FUN! Those "trips" will give you a great exercise for the slingshot but most important, those trip, under rain, snow, sun............and with a slingshot in your hand will give you great memories!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So good really nice slingshot and thanks for showing a noter great video
Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Enjoyed your video, excellent shooting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

What a wonderfully serene, and beautiful location to go *BLOW HOLES* :devil: in things!!! Hahaha

You have such a refined command of your instrument.. It is always a joy to watch...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what a great shot you are very good,i love your shooting style and practice range,all the best :king:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

leon13 said:


> So good really nice slingshot and thanks for showing a noter great video
> Cheers





Tag said:


> Enjoyed your video, excellent shooting. Thanks for sharing


Guys thanks a lot for taking time to watch my video!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> What a wonderfully serene, and beautiful location to go *BLOW HOLES* :devil: in things!!! Hahaha
> 
> You have such a refined command of your instrument.. It is always a joy to watch...


"mmmmmmm this place gives me peace.........all around it's so quite........I would say let's go shooting :headbang: "



Thanks Lee for your words!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

bigron said:


> what a great shot you are very good,i love your shooting style and practice range,all the best :king:


Bigron!! Thanks a lot for your compliments, I am happy to read your words.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Volp said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > What a wonderfully serene, and beautiful location to go *BLOW HOLES* :devil: in things!!! Hahaha
> ...


As soon as I get the bugs worked out of my technique, and a little time to spare, I'd really like to hook up and shoot with you... Sounds like good times to me!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent shooting, Volp, and it looks like a great place to do it in.

I like to take a slingshot with me when I hike, and I do what you describe except you're a lot better shot than I am. Pine cone, seed head on some spent plant, anything like that makes a great target when you're out walking around. I think for me it helps with judging distance; I'm not very good at it yet but getting slowly better. It's really relaxing, and a LOT of fun!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> Excellent shooting, Volp, and it looks like a great place to do it in.
> 
> I like to take a slingshot with me when I hike, and I do what you describe except you're a lot better shot than I am. Pine cone, seed head on some spent plant, anything like that makes a great target when you're out walking around. I think for me it helps with judging distance; I'm not very good at it yet but getting slowly better. It's really relaxing, and a LOT of fun!


Hi Nobodo! It is true is super fun and relaxing well there are days where I can hit almost everything and I feel "super" and others where are not soooooo good and I feel like a piece of sh......  but it is always FUN!! It is our passion 

and It is nice to see how different the shots are, target at the same level as your eyes "one thing" but if the target is way up straight above your head it is another thing or if it is down low in a canyon......the ball flies like a bullet, with a little help from gravity.

Thanks to share your experience

Volp


----------

